# Ein extrabreiter 27-Zoll-LCD, blank geputzte Prozessoren und Redakteure beim Tippen der letzten Zeichen - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ein extrabreiter 27-Zoll-LCD, blank geputzte Prozessoren und Redakteure beim Tippen der letzten Zeichen - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

					Trotz Stress, spontanen Video-Drehs und fast schon sommerlichen Temperaturen ist auch diese Abgabewoche wieder erfolgreich über die Bühne gegangen. Das Ergebnis der Mühen: Die neue PCGH 06/2013 in der Sie schon ab dem 2. dem so interessante Artikel wie "FACT: Benchmark 2.0?" oder "SSD: 20-nm-Update" studieren können. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ein extrabreiter 27-Zoll-LCD, blank geputzte Prozessoren und Redakteure beim Tippen der letzten Zeichen - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*


----------



## LSSJBroly (21. April 2013)

Bild zwei, links. Radeon HD 7990 "hust"


----------



## shorty71 (21. April 2013)

LSSJBroly schrieb:


> Bild zwei, links. Radeon HD 7990 "hust"



Sieht fast so aus, oder?


----------



## LSSJBroly (21. April 2013)

shorty71 schrieb:


> Sieht fast so aus, oder?


 
Nicht nur fast Das ist ganz klar das Referenzdesign von AMD.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. April 2013)

Beim Namen auf Carstens Zettel glaube ich die Umrisse eines kleinen "Sauter" erkannt zu haben


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Beim Namen auf Carstens Zettel glaube ich die Umrisse eines kleinen "Sauter" erkannt zu haben


 
Ja, die verniedlichte Form. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xTc (21. April 2013)

Insider -> Das neue Sonderheft könnte interessant sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. April 2013)

LSSJBroly schrieb:


> Bild zwei, links. Radeon HD 7990 "hust"


 
Die hätte schon noch ein bisschen besser im Bild sein dürfen. Wir verratens ja niemandem


----------



## mjx (21. April 2013)

@ 7990, die ist eh bald schon wieder out  also was solls


----------



## LSSJBroly (21. April 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die hätte schon noch ein bisschen besser im Bild sein dürfen. Wir verratens ja niemandem


 
Jetzt haben die die das Bild sogar soweit angepasst, dass man da nur noch einen Lüfter erkennt, wo vorher drei waren


----------



## Multithread (21. April 2013)

LSSJBroly schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die die das Bild sogar soweit angepasst, dass man da nur noch einen Lüfter erkennt, wo vorher drei waren


 da bin ich ja mal wieder spät dran

Bin ja echt gespannt was mit der 7990 so kommt von AMD.

Das ITX Board des Riesen gefällt mir auch, muss haben, oder so ähnlich


----------



## XD-User (21. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ja, die verniedlichte Form.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
könnte es Sauti sein ?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2013)

Wer hat deine Kaffeetasse geklaut Raff?  

Seit wann gibt es "knuffige" Hardware?  Also das ist mir neu


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> könnte es Sauti sein?


Dafuq, in welchem Bild?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. April 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dafuq, in welchem Bild?!


 
Na hier, wo du nichts lesen kannst: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gern geschehen, Sauti


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2013)

Wehe, wenn der morgen wieder da ist


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer hat deine Kaffeetasse geklaut Raff?



Die erfuhr wieder eine Grundreinigung. Heute schmeckte der Kaffee wieder "so powerful, it's kind of ridiculous!" 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wehe, wenn der morgen wieder da ist


 
Übermorgen!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XD-User (22. April 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wehe, wenn der morgen wieder da ist


 
Oh Gott, jetzt lasst mich aber bitte nicht dran Schuld sein wenn PCGH zerbricht Marc und Raff 
Ich wollte hier doch niemanden bloß stellen 

Und wie heißt Raff? Räffchen? Raffi? Raffilein


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Und wie heißt Raff? Räffchen? Raffi? Raffilein


 Ich raffs net


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2013)

"Mausi"


----------



## XD-User (22. April 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich raffs net


 
Ba dum tsch


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Und wie heißt Raff? Räffchen? Raffi? Raffilein


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> "Mausi"


 
 Der war gut Marc, aber besser wir lassen den Raff mal in Ruhe der wird sonst noch Sauer auf uns


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2013)

Nee, ich werde gewiss nicht Sauter auf euch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. April 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee, ich werde gewiss nicht Sauter auf euch.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Mich hatte es ja auch schon in den Fingern gejuckt, diesen Flachwitz zu reißen...


----------



## Leandros (23. April 2013)

Ich begrüße sie zu dem besten Flachwitze Thread des Forums.


----------



## XD-User (23. April 2013)

Jetzt haben wir hier aber was los gelassen :S

Marc vs Raff
Sauter vs Vötter

Schläge unter der Gürtellinie sind erlaubt. 
Ich setz auf Raff denn GPU´s haben nunmal mehr GFLOP´s als CPU´s 
Außerdem hat Raff seine Tasse... wohin gegen Marc seine Sonnenbrille hat.
Srsly es wird nicht einfach einen Sieger zu krönen.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Srsly es wird nicht einfach einen Sieger zu krönen.


 Es *KANN* nur einen geben


----------



## XD-User (23. April 2013)

Und der wäre deiner Meinung nach wer? 
Raff und Marc sollten sowas machen die Epic Rap Battles of history haha ;


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Und der wäre deiner Meinung nach wer?
> Raff und Marc sollten sowas machen die Epic Rap Battles of history haha ;


 Diese Entscheidung liegt nicht in meiner Macht  Rap-Battle klingt aber gut


----------



## XD-User (23. April 2013)

Müsste dann aber die ganze Redaktion mitmachen und Thilo als Boss haha  
Jeder Rap bzw Diss muss etwas mit dem Arbeitsbereich von sich oder dem Gegenüber zu tun haben.

Oder ala Joko und Klass, Rangeln für das besondere Gefühl.


----------

